
Is The Economist left- or right-wing? - Austin_Conlon
https://www.economist.com/the-economist-explains/2013/09/02/is-the-economist-left-or-right-wing
======
rvz
> Neither. We consider ourselves to be in the "radical centre"

From [1]:

'According to the 2014 Pew Research Study, Where News Audiences Fit on the
Political Spectrum, the majority of The Economist readers hold political
values to the left-of-center. Seventeen percent of The Economist's audience is
conservative (compared with 26% of all respondents to the survey).'

Interestingly, I've seen far worse online and printed 'news' which have an
unashamedly leaned bias when they do their reporting. But looking at content
from FT.com and The Economist, they show that they have highly factual content
in their business section at least and both seem to be graded as 'least
biased' with high evidence based reporting [0][1].

I'd pretty much rather subscribe to such content than to read clearly biased
free online 'opinionated' news junk littered with ads on my browser.

[0] [https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/the-
economist/](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/the-economist/) [1]
[https://www.allsides.com/news-
source/economist](https://www.allsides.com/news-source/economist)

~~~
FearNotDaniel
Note: the Pew survey was US readers only. I suppose ideas that Europe may
consider centre-right, such as "free market capitalism is great as long as it
has a modicum of government regulation and a functioning social welfare
system" are viewed as dangerously radical across the pond.

------
sunstone
I've been reading it a few decades. I would say it's socially liberal and
financially conservative on balance. More than once I've seen two articles
arguing opposite sides of the same topic in the same physical magazine. So
they're not afraid of opposing views when things are not clear.

Right now, what The Economist hasn't twigged to yet is that Trump's specific
task for Putin is to mess up the US-EU relationship as much as humanly
possible.

------
IXxXI
The Economist is owned and financed by banking cartels. That means they're on
the left.

------
ycombonator
If you read all their articles for the past 10 years they are clearly a pro-
globalism left leaning entity

~~~
beatgammit
I subscribed because I thought they were unbiased, I stopped when I realized
they're still biased and I wasn't reading them as much as I thought I would.

I now subscribe to a much more biased news source that's mostly opposite from
the other biased news I read periodically. I _know_ this source is biased, so
I can at least account for that, and I enjoy the articles a bit more since
they're not afraid of showing their true colors. I'm considering subscribing
to a local news organisation that also challenges the status quo (it's also
quite biased, but as least it supports the minority view).

